# Help me to buy CPU: E8400 or E5700



## pavithra_uk (Jun 12, 2011)

After my previous E7300 died, want to buy new processor. so, there are two processors available for my budget. A used E8400 and brandnew E5700.

*E8400 Core2Duo 3.0GHz, 1333FSB, 6MB, 45nm - 70 US$ (used processor)

E5700 Pentium Dual Core 3.0GHz, 800FSB, 2MB, 45nm - 70 US$ (brandnew with 3y warranty)*

prices are related to price in here. I convert it to US$ for quick understand)

then, I checked lot of benchmark charts for both E8400 & E5700, there were no any big differance in performance.. even gaming, E8400 slightly faster (due to 6MB L2??)

I don't know its synthatic or realworld..

*So my question is which one worth to buy ?? (from this 2 CPUs)*

Im using my computer for gaming, and some graphics work etc..

here its specs:
--NO CPU-- (previous one is E7300)
Foxconn G31MX 2.0
2 Gb DDR2 667 
GTX 260 Core 216, 896MB, 65nm GPU
FSP saga II 500W
Seagate 500GB


----------



## Feänor (Jun 12, 2011)

Go with the 8400. The bigger cache (3 times more) will have an impact on frames, and for the same price, for me it's a no brainer. Just be sure that you don't get a chip that has been run at high vcore for lots of time (since it's used vs new, that's the only drawback i could see).

Both are great clocker, 4 ghz is attainable with a little cooling. After seeing the motherboard you have, and if you want to oc it to hell, MAYBE the 5700 could go higher because of the multiplier. But i don't think 200-300 mhz will make a huge difference in your day to day experience.

All in all, for clock record, e5700, for everything else, e8400.


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Personally I would look for a used Q9xxx. 

But out of the choices you gave I would buy the E8400 used.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 12, 2011)

E8400 hands down but you should check in what conditions it was used. I'd also say look for a Q9XX/


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

Go for e8400


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 12, 2011)

I can ask from E8400 seller. but he may not tell truth how he used it.. Is it dangerous to buy a CPU that used OCed + increased voltage ??


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 12, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> I can ask from E8400 seller. but he may not tell truth how he used it.. Is it dangerous to buy a CPU that used OCed + increased voltage ??



No it's not dangerous. Get the E8400.


----------



## DOM (Jun 12, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Personally I would look for a used Q9xxx.
> 
> But out of the choices you gave I would buy the E8400 used.



this ^^^

or a q6600 id you mb supports quads


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 12, 2011)

DOM said:


> this ^^^
> 
> or a q6600 id you mb supports quads




in here Sri Lanka Q6xxx/ Q9xxx CPU not very famous.. even used prices too high


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2011)

If you feel like overclocking, get the e5700. Only reason I say this, you're going to be board limited. E5k's can EASILY hit 3.8-4Ghz on stock cooling.


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

man the e5700 will get you nowhere close to the e8400, ask the guy if he had oced it well he would say no LOL! if its oced still doesn't make any different but if he had done some serious oc you can physically see the processor top kinda brown shiny but in any case e5700 cant stand an e8400 in its way


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 12, 2011)

except in multi-threaded applications that uses more than 2 cores, the e8400 I had is just as fast as the q9650 I have now. Go with the e8400, as long as the previous owner didnt do a bunch a suicide OC'ing runs, it'll be fine.


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 12, 2011)

I asked him about E8400.. He used Intel DG31PR board with E8400. thats mean no overclocked ! (Intel boards doesn't OC friendly)


----------



## DOM (Jun 12, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> in here Sri Lanka Q6xxx/ Q9xxx CPU not very famous.. even used prices too high



thats to bad if u game most play better on quads... i would play on e8500 when i was benching my main rig and the q6600 i got now runs better

but mines on a p45 which oc quads so might be better if u had a dual core

i would go with which one has a higher multi


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2011)

E8400, wonderful chip. If its an E8400 with E0 stepping, the better.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you feel like overclocking, get the e5700. Only reason I say this, you're going to be board limited. E5k's can EASILY hit 3.8-4Ghz on stock cooling.



depending on the stepping what you get


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> depending on the stepping what you get



e5700's are all r0. and as you know, that means there were tdp tweaks and some cache latency tweaks. IIRC,cache latency isn't quite as tight on them which means it can be pushed more than a e5200/e5300 c0 *M0* variant.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

e8400 would be my choice as well, unless you can find a Quad for sale somewhere.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> e5700's are all r0. and as you know, that means there were tdp tweaks and some cache latency tweaks. IIRC,cache latency isn't quite as tight on them which means it can be pushed more than a e5200/e5300 c0 *M0* variant.



you didnt said e5700, you meant e5k 
my e5200 topped out at 3.5, 1.4v for example


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 12, 2011)

The e8400 hands down. Like others said if you can get a q9xx then get that. But if not then the 8400 is the easy choice here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you didnt said e5700, you meant e5k
> my e5200 topped out at 3.5, 1.4v for example



IME, e5200 r0 went 4Ghz 1.31v 24.7 333fsb, 4.5Ghz 1.4v benching. Ran just fine on stock cooling.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> IME, e5200 r0 went 4Ghz 1.31v 24.7 333fsb, 4.5Ghz 1.4v benching.



i had an earlier stepping than r0, doesnt remember though which one....i recall also, that it never went over 300 fsb too, even tho the board was capable of it


----------



## meran (Jun 12, 2011)

take q9xxx used you wont regret it extra cores do wonders i tried all pentium 4,d,dualcore ,core2due and q6600 and now q9650 and i say quad core is amazing


if u find used take it cpus are hardly damaged unlike motherboards and graphic cards


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 12, 2011)

easy choice, get the e8400 unless you can get your hands on a q9xxx


----------



## user21 (Jun 13, 2011)

so when are you getting the E8400 ?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2011)

E8400   Still running one myself


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 13, 2011)

E8400 brother! and oc the hell out of it! they oc nicely 

and they are also good for gaming!!


----------



## silkstone (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for the e8400 it's a killer chip that you can push to over 4ghz on air if you overclock. I have mine to 4.4ghz, but it will post and boot into windows upto 4.8ghz


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks for help.. Im gonna buy it tommorow


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2011)

8400
if you chasing performance
latest stuff usually has better features, performance or newer base form
usually processor is die hard so it would be ok if you buy 2nd hand


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 15, 2011)

brought E8400 yesterday ! 


Its running idle 41C with stock cooler (room temp : 30C/ case cover is opened)

Then I checked with stock Cooler that come for Pentium 4 HT processor. its bigger heat sink than E8400 stock heat sink.

Now it running idle 35~36C


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 15, 2011)

Forum members said, E8400 with E0 stepping is better... how I know it..? stepping or revision. CPUZ shows E0 for revision, A for stepping.

is my processor is E0 one ?


here my CPUZ :


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 15, 2011)

What's with that core speed? You downclocked?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 15, 2011)

speedstep

your stepping is E0


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 15, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> What's with that core speed? You downclocked?



no. its down clock when idle.. take this while in idle


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> Forum members said, E8400 with E0 stepping is better... how I know it..? stepping or revision. CPUZ shows E0 for revision, A for stepping.
> 
> is my processor is E0 one ?
> 
> ...



You have an E0. I've got 2 E8400 @ 4ghz crunching 24/7. Both are E0's as well. I believe the first was C0... and it didn't overclock very well.


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jun 15, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> You have an E0. I've got 2 E8400 @ 4ghz crunching 24/7. Both are E0's as well. I believe the first was C0... and it didn't overclock very well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110615/E8400.jpg




Look Vcore, its 1.152v (idle) / 1.284v (full load). but my previous E7300 idle @ around 1.05v and full load Vcore was not higher than 1.200v.

idle temp was few degrees less than E8400..

 is it normal ?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> You have an E0. I've got 2 E8400 @ 4ghz crunching 24/7. Both are E0's as well. I believe the first was C0... and it didn't overclock very well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110615/E8400.jpg



I had no issue getting my CO to overclock although the main issue  i had with mine was the temp censer on them which are normally stuck.


Anyways i hope the OP enjoys his new chip..


----------



## silkstone (Jun 15, 2011)

pavithra_uk said:


> Look Vcore, its 1.152v (idle) / 1.284v (full load). but my previous E7300 idle @ around 1.05v and full load Vcore was not higher than 1.200v.
> 
> idle temp was few degrees less than E8400..
> 
> is it normal ?



it's normal as far as i remember, i run mine at around 1.45v  when @ 4.4ghz and around 1.35v for 4ghz


----------

